# Any UPVC / Solidor Craftsmen on this forum ?



## segovia (12 Apr 2021)

I am looking to replace a hardwood door and frame in UPVC in an office building that I own. It's commercial so the front door needs to be open 9 - 5 for footfall traffic. I don't want a traditional type up down locking door handle, just push/pull open/shut etc. The Door clicks closed and is secure but will unclick if pushed. I am told by my supplier I can't have that with a Solidor door. Any suggestions ?


----------



## RobinBHM (12 Apr 2021)

its not clear from the technical info whether you can have lever/lever operation



*AvantisLever handles / lever pad (split spindle operation)*_Description- _As standard we fit our exclusive Avantis Secured By Design locking systems. With larger hooks top and bottom for added strength, the Avantis lock also gives you the industry’s largest 25.4mm dead bolt for added security. _Operation – _This locking system is supplied for use with doors that require lever handle operation only. Lifting the handle will engage the two hooks (one top, one bottom) and a large dead bolt. Turning the key will secure the handle in a locked position.Should it be required, split spindle operation can be achieved when used in conjunction with off-set lever, or lever pad handle sets from our Mila door furniture range._Split spindle operation definition_ – The Avantis lock has two offset spindle drives, one of which retracts the dead bolt, hooks and latch, and one that will only retract the bolts and _not_ the latch. Used in conjunction with a handle where the inner and outer levers or pads are offset, the external handle will not retract the latch, thus you will always need a key to enter the property when using both spindle drives.





__





FAQs | Composite Doors | Solidor


Find all frequently asked questions regarding Solidor and our products answered online here.




www.solidor.co.uk






I would suggest ringing solidor and asking them if their avantis lock can operate as lever/lever


----------



## segovia (12 Apr 2021)

I sent Solidor an email tech enquiry, they never responded. I'll try an call them


----------

